# Délai livraison Apple Watch 5



## Garulfo (30 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,
j'ai commandé hier soir sur l'Applestore une Apple Watch 5 dont le délai était annoncé au 10-11 février (délai déjà bien long à mon avis...). Quelle n'est pas ma surprise lorsque je reçois la confirmation de commande, la livraison est annoncée pour le 28 février . Je regarde à nouveau ce midi sur le site et là les délais passent au 3 mars et ce soir, ça revient au 28 février, et ce, quelque soit le modèle et le type de bracelet. Pour ma part, j'ai commandé une aluminium argent GPS 40 mm avec bracelet bleu Alaska. Je précise que ces modèles ont l'air dispo dans les Applestore physique, mais je n'en ai pas près de chez moi.
Quelqu'un a t'il une explication ? Un nouveau modèle va t'il pointer le bout de son nez, mais ça me semble un peu tôt étant donné que celle-ci est sortie en septembre ? Quand est-ce que sont prévues les prochaines annonces Apple ?
Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## fousfous (30 Janvier 2020)

C'est juste que la production est contrainte, c'est ce qu'a dit Apple lors des résultats trimestriels sur l'Apple watch.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Pas de nouvelles montres au programme


----------



## Garulfo (30 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas de nouvelles montres au programme


Le contraire m'aurait étonné, me voilà rassuré. 



fousfous a dit:


> C'est juste que la production est contrainte, c'est ce qu'a dit Apple lors des résultats trimestriels sur l'Apple watch.


Qu'entendez-vous par contrainte ? J'ai relu l'article sur le T1 2020, mais je ne vois pas... mis à part le coronavirus pour la production de certains iPhone ?


----------



## fousfous (30 Janvier 2020)

C'est dans la partie autre produit que ça en parle.


----------

